# Lens Sources for V8q



## Alfa75racer (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anybody know where I could get a front corner lens for my V8, I can't find any listed online. Or maybe someone has one for sale? Any help would be great.


----------



## nixzosix (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Lens Sources for V8q (Alfa75racer)*

hey buddy,theres a place in upstate ny called shokan.its a bone yard just for audi's.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Lens Sources for V8q (Alfa75racer)*

You should also try http://www.force5auto.com/


----------



## Alfa75racer (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Lens Sources for V8q (PerL)*

Thank you guys for the sites, I was able to get my lens, and at a reasonable price.


----------

